# Finally received my New Peoria Custom cooker....Man what a difference



## harleysmoker93 (Mar 8, 2014)

My new Smojer was delivered on Thursday:yahoo: Man that was a long  5 1/2 weeks LOL. I have to say PCC is a great company to deal with. I would recommend them to anyone.i can't compare them to any other smoker manufactures since this is the first smoker I have ever ordered but I do deal with a lot of electrical suppliers, distributors and manufactures at work and PCC customer support is top notch. So anyway on Thursday afternoon I sprayed down the inside of the CC with Pam and fired up to season it. I ran it for a couple hours at 250 -300* until everything inside had turned to a nice shiny black. I know comparing this smoker to my Char-broil OK Joes is not exactly comparing apples to apples but this is all I have to compare it to since I have never owned or used another offset Smoker. First thing you notice is how heavy duty this smoker is. The whole thing is made of 1/4 steel, the insulated fire box looks massive and the dual stack look really cool. The welds are beautiful. The attention to detail is impressive. I can't find anything that looks cheap or like they cut corners to save a buck. The upgrade to pneumatic tires and genuine Dexter axle and hubs are a must to move this 650 lb. beast around. Probably should be standard if you plan on moving it around on anything but flat concrete. I don't think I could have gotten it to my back yard without them unless I had 4 or 5 guys helping. Yesterday I filled it up with some meat and dove right in to my first cook on it. The learning curve was very short and after Bill Cusack the owner of PCC called me and gave me some pointers on using the the fire box  " Monster Vent " as they call it and dual offset stacks, controlling temps was a breeze. All in all I am extremely happy with this smoker and I'm glad I went with PCC. Thanks for reading. Here are some pictures.View media item 294208












image.jpg



__ harleysmoker93
__ Mar 8, 2014


















image.jpg



__ harleysmoker93
__ Mar 8, 2014






Can't really tell because of the glare but smoke was actually a nice TBS. Sorry no pics of the food done but as soon as I was pulling it off people were tearing it up.  
View media item 294207












image.jpg



__ harleysmoker93
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## ambucher (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi there Harley!

Man, that is a sweet lookin cooker!!!!  :)

That's too funny that you and I both posted about our new PCCs at about the same time.  Unfortunately, I haven't had time to even season mine yet.  I will be gone all week for work, but as soon as I get back, I plan on firing her up.  It looks and sounds like your first smoke went well.  I'll let ya know how mine goes when I finally get some time.  

Enjoy your new toy!

ambucher


----------



## crazyq (Mar 10, 2014)

looks nice. packing the food in there, thats how its done.


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Mar 10, 2014)

Harley,

Your smoker looks awesome and it sounds like your going to have a lot of fun trying out different foods. I wish you well.

By the way, why aren't you down at Daytona for "Bike Week"? A ton of Harley's and everything else you can think of and then some.

I have a good friend of mine that is there for his 17th year on a big Harley v12.


----------



## harleysmoker93 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. Yeah I loaded it up and dove right in. It was a little risky because I didn't know the smoker yet but it was easy to contol temps so food came out great. I did 2 briskets 2 butts 3 racks of spares and baked beans. 

I hope to make it to Daytona Bike week one year. It's about an 1800 mile ride and since I won't trailer my bike that's makes for one long trip. The farthest I have ridden is Stugis. That's 800 miles. Maybe someday I'll take a couple weeks off and make the trip to Daytona. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------

